# Can You Use The 8x Compound On 7x Lathe



## Sk8ter (Jul 1, 2016)

I really dislike the compound on my little 7x lathe...not very useful IMO...

I was wondering if there was a chance that the 8x lathe compound would fit...its longer which IMO will be much more useful for tapers etc...looks better constructed and i like the dial that comes on them....


Thoughts ?


Thanks

Lawrence


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 1, 2016)

Which lathes?

In thinking about upsizing your compound, remember  that the compound height will affect the size of work you can turn.  Also, if you are using a QCTP, you may not be able lower your tools enough to hit the spindle center because of increased compound height.  Similarly with a 4 way or lantern type tool post.


----------



## Sk8ter (Jul 1, 2016)

I was looking at the compound on the grizzly g0768 it is longer and has 4 gib adjusting screws......I guess the real question would be are the dovetails the same on both lathes? if so then it will work...as i will only get the female  top part of the compound etc..


Lawrence


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 1, 2016)

interesting idea


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 1, 2016)

I would also like a better compound on my little 7X lathe. Anyone have an 8X and have time to post some dimensions? Thanks!


----------



## Sk8ter (Jul 2, 2016)

its a good idea yeah?! LOL...got people thinking


----------



## 9t8z28 (May 31, 2017)

I have an upgraded version of the Sieg SC4 8.5 x 20 mini-lathe from Little Machine Shop.  It has an upgraded version of compound slide found on the base SC4.  The upgraded version is slightly different as it comes with a QCTP but the mounting method and dimensions are the same.  Are you guys still interested in dimensions?  I have it apart now and would be easy to get what dimensions you need now.  I am replacing the leadscrew bushing with a ball bearing as it binds when the gibs are tight enough that the compound doesnt wiggle up and down and side to side.


----------



## Sk8ter (Jun 1, 2017)

do you have some close up pictures? and basic dimensions?


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sk8ter said:


> do you have some close up pictures? and basic dimensions?


Sorry I wasnt subscribed to the thread and didnt receive a notification that you replied.   I am now.

I finished replacing the horrible leadscrew bushing end cap or whatever it is called with 2 ball bearings.  2 BB's might have been overkill but the leadscrew flexed so much that I wanted to support as much of it as I could.  I'll get pics up soon.   Any particular dimensions you are looking for ?


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jul 10, 2017)

I cant figure out how to upload photos from photobucket.  Sorry.  I'm still trying to figure it out


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 10, 2017)

Take a look now.  There is a minor glitch where apparently at random, members get put on moderated status.  Or at least one of their posts or photo uploads goes into the Moderation que.  Your case is, however, the first I have seen over the several months that this has been happening where multiple posts or photos get stuck in the que.  I think that you now have multiples of the photos, which I am about to go and clean up.


----------



## DHarris (Jul 10, 2017)

also be aware that photo bucket is going to start charging for "hosting" 3rd party photos e.g. putting links on a forum to a photo bucket held picture - It has played havoc with one of the car forums that I'm on.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 11, 2017)

That's one of the several reasons that DOWNLOADS does not allow links.  Unfortunately, I do not have the access to change that for photos.


----------



## gregc (Jul 11, 2017)

To attach photos. Hit the + and then the paper clip  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 15, 2017)

9t8z28 said:


> Sorry I wasnt subscribed to the thread and didnt receive a notification that you replied.   I am now.
> 
> I finished replacing the horrible leadscrew bushing end cap or whatever it is called with 2 ball bearings.  2 BB's might have been overkill but the leadscrew flexed so much that I wanted to support as much of it as I could.  I'll get pics up soon.   Any particular dimensions you are looking for ?


I'm very interested in seeing the pictures of this mod.
The easiest way to attach photos for me is to first download them to a file in my computer, (My briefcase is a good place for my pics),  then click on the "upload a file" at the bottom of page, choose the file(E.g. my briefcase) then the picture, then open, that's it.
I'd love to see those pics if you could manage to upload them.
Thanks.
Ken.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Aug 15, 2017)

https://flic.kr/p/WqMz5W


----------



## 9t8z28 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm trying guys.   Still no luck uploading pictures.   Sorry for the lapse in my response.   Uploading pictures used to be easy and now this just makes me want to rip my hair out.   I have over 2000 pictures third-party shared from photobucket that are no longer visible to anyone.   They should have let the people who previously had been using photo bucket to be grandfathered in.   I've been using photobucket for About 14 years now I think.   I have posted most of my pictures to LS1tech.com and a lot of it was for work also.  I will play with adding pics more.   I was however able to add pictures to the forum.   I believe if you go to my user ID you can view them there.   If you can't see them let me know or if you can see them and they're not what you need to see, let me know and I can try with the pictures again and also I can always take measurements


----------



## RandyM (Aug 15, 2017)

I think you are making it more difficult than it really is. Here is a link on how to do it. It is the preference of HM that you load your photos directly to the site and not third party. Good luck.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-insert-photos-into-posts.56371/


----------

